# Medical / Telecom Haul This Week



## oldgoldman (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi All,

Thought you'd like a little candy. Moving quickly and heavily back into medical scrap arena. 

Some nuggets from this week. 

Crazy Crazy Toshiba Medical Backplanes as well as Motorola double sided backplane. 

Loaded SGI computer boards produced NEC, MOT ceramics. 

Connectors from MRI internals. 

PINS from CT. 

Plated Brass, chunky aluminum plate and stainless as well.

Have a great day.


----------



## rickzeien (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice haul!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickton (Apr 3, 2019)

wow. How do you get this stuff?


----------



## anachronism (Apr 4, 2019)

nickton said:


> wow. How do you get this stuff?



You build up a reputation with people over time, and when you do, the good stuff begins to appear as your relationship gets stronger. Then every now and again some amazing stuff arrives out of the blue, like these 1970s Plessey prototype boards that arrived yesterday. 

Keep at it and build- it does come.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 4, 2019)

I know you are going to list those prototypes on ebay. Give us a link when you do!


----------



## anachronism (Apr 5, 2019)

silversaddle1 said:


> I know you are going to list those prototypes on ebay. Give us a link when you do!



Sadly I have to destroy them.


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 5, 2019)

*"Sadly I have to destroy them."*

As in an acid bath? :lol:


----------



## oldgoldman (Apr 5, 2019)

nickton .... great question. I target certain streams of scrap .. no one can really do it all well .. so for me I've always focused on old, abandoned electronics. the haul like last night's is RARE, on the other hand you can get a low grade garbage motherboard all day long. 

then you have to manage relationships and the economics. the site with the scitex is old printing factory in a major hood.

the prototype boards are SICK. gorgeous. those too are pretty rare. 

as I move back into recycling, I'm also building ( trying to build ) a non-ferrous supply base to provide base level cash flow .. with the gold as the cherry on the top. I almost like wrenching on burly Cu bus bar a lot.

I find the hunt for the material addicting.

also show another version on medical backplanes.

have fun !


----------



## anachronism (Apr 5, 2019)

That's some seriously nice gear there.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 5, 2019)

oldgoldman said:


> also show another version on medical backplanes.


Would you be willing to sell one of the backplanes with green connectors on?

It's not for the gold but for recreating an old computer. I have to check the dimension though.
If it's too bulky to ship it's okay to cut it down, I'm only interested in the connectors.

Göran


----------



## oldgoldman (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi Goran,

Sure.

The large size is 16 by 17" with 38 connectors ( 6 lbs )

The smaller one is 18 by 7" with 18 connectors ( 3 lbs )

or I could reflow the connectors off the board and send just the connectors as well.

PM me offer and what you want done. Just want board value plus slight pain in the ass premium plus packing / shipping.

I'm out of the country til April 20 so nothing before then.

Regards


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 5, 2019)

g_axelsson said:


> oldgoldman said:
> 
> 
> > also show another version on medical backplanes.
> ...


How many pin do you need? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 6, 2019)

Just a short answer, I'm going abroad too for a week too so I'm in no hurry at all. This is a project spanning years at least.

I asked my friend that is the driving force right now. We would optionally have 22 or 44 connectors to create one or two new back planes. It is a replica of the CPU in a computer from around 1973-1974. The connector is 100 pins (2x50) and with 1/10 of an inch (2.54 mm) between the pins.

We are also looking for 10-20 connectors with 100 pins (2x50) and 1/8 of an inch between the pins.

I'm, in a bit of a hurry right now, but we'll talk later.

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Apr 7, 2019)

glorycloud said:


> *"Sadly I have to destroy them."*
> 
> As in an acid bath? :lol:



More likely a cyanide leach :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## oldgoldman (Apr 7, 2019)

Oldgoldman definitely needs a nap after removing all the Chips. Some 52 pin Cypress chips yet to go.

Lot of AMCC Chips. Not real familiar with the pricing on those.

Datel converters look very healthy .. and the MOTs are cool.

Regards


----------



## nickton (Apr 25, 2019)

Wow. That's like gold recovery porn.

Right now I'm bogged down with three pallets of pretty good Nortel phones I bought at a local auction just for the hell of it, winning the bids for $5.00 each. I already made my money back with some tangled up jewelry that was included in the bunch of school junk electronics. Lots of plastic but some decent MLCC, gold pin, and plated keyboard recovery (I'm hoping). I just don't like working so hard for so little sometimes. But it's all a learning process I guess. 

Someday I may lay my hands on some of that really good stuff.


----------



## Syn (Apr 27, 2019)

That is a great loot you got there, congrats! :G 

The gas diodes and 'bulky' connectors in the thord picture look suspicious for BeO/Be, stay safe!


----------



## asacoleman11 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi everybody my names Asa 
Could anybody give me any advice on how to strip a large amount of gold plated contact pins which are from the 80’s which I have accumulated over time, some people say I’d be better melting them in a furnace into an ingot then getting somebody to refine it or would it be wiser to go for the acid dissolving process. 
I’d even be willing to make it worth somebodies while who could come and perform the refinement or even talk us through the process. 
We have a small industrial unit which will be suitable. Any advice would be much appreciated 
Many thanks 
I’m from West Yorkshire, England


----------



## kurtak (May 1, 2019)

asacoleman11 said:


> Could anybody give me any advice on how to strip a large amount of gold plated contact pins which are from the 80’s which I have accumulated over time,



What do you consider a "large" amount ?

pics & weight would be very helpful



> I’d even be willing to make it worth somebodies while who could come and perform the refinement or even talk us through the process.
> 
> I’m from West Yorkshire, England



Jon (anachronism) "may" be able to help you out


Kurt


----------

